# ATO: Made a mistake on your BAS?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office’s small business newsroom:









Made a misteak on your BAS?


You can fix the 'mistake' on your next BAS or revise the original.




www.ato.gov.au





*Made a mistake on your BAS?*










*14 July 2021*

Made a 'mistake' on your business activity statement (BAS)? Don't worry, most mistakes are easy to fix.

A mistake is an amount that was incorrect when you lodged. For example:

clerical or transposition errors
classifying a GST-free sale or purchase as taxable
classifying a taxable sale or purchase as GST-free
double-counting some of your purchases.
If you've made a mistake, you can fix it on your next BAS or revise the original.

Sometimes, a sale or purchase that was reported correctly at the time of lodgment may change later. For example:

the price changes
the goods are returned and the sale is cancelled.
In this case, you'll need to make an adjustment which is generally reported in the BAS for your current reporting period. It's easy to fix a mistake or make an adjustment in Online services for business; sole traders can use ATO Online accessed through myGov.

Don't forget, if you lodge your own quarterly BAS, it's due 28 July.

Remember, registered tax agents and BAS agents can help you with your tax.

*Next steps:*

Fixing BAS mistakes or making adjustments
Revising an earlier activity statement
*Find out about:*

Credit error
Debit error
How to lodge your BAS
BAS and GST tips


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

Also keep in mind once you lodge the first bas in a new tax year very hard to go back and revise the previous year


----------

